# Today our car broke down



## Nearly there (15 Mar 2012)

on the way to town however it wasnt too bad as the plan was to go for a wander around the shops with her indoors(which I hate)and at some point I was gonna take off and visit the Lbs and get some bits n bobs that I needed and that would of meant a half mile walk in the other direction now this is the good bit we actually broke down less than 50yds from the Lbs so while I left the missus waiting for the AA I went to the shop got what I wanted returned just as the fella turned up fixed the car,so all turned out well for me I saved myself a walk


----------



## Gary E (15 Mar 2012)

Sometimes all your ducks just line up!


----------



## screenman (15 Mar 2012)

Possible you have psychic powers over your car and willed it to stop, without you even knowing you did so.


----------



## Nearly there (15 Mar 2012)

Gary E said:


> Sometimes all your ducks just line up!


The missus was annoyed her car had conked out where as I had a smug grin on my face at the stroke of luck id just had


----------

